# CAP1131 von Selectron



## jumper3001 (26 Mai 2010)

Hallo 

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte die CPU724 mit der DDC712 über CAN-Bus verbinden. Die CAN-Verbindung steht, doch leider schaff ich es nicht die DDC aus dem Standby zu holen. Die Fehlermeldung die durch eine blinkende Lampe dargestellt wird sagt, dass die DDC vom Host nicht angesprochen wird. 

Man muss doch über die Software das DDC ansprechen. Leider fehlen mir da die Kenntnisse.

Kennt sich jemand mit CAP aus oder weiß einer wie ich die CPU programmieren muss, damit sie mein DDC anspricht? Oder was ich sonst machen kann?

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## jumper3001 (28 Mai 2010)

Hallo Leutz,

kennt sich keiner mit dem Programm CAP aus?... Schade

Aber mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie das verbinden von CPU und DDC im allgemeinen Funktionieren soll? Sowas gibt es doch nicht nur von Selectron sondern auch bei der Siemens oder? Wie läuft das denn dort ab?
Beide bauen doch auf der IEC 61131 auf und müssten doch demnach ähnlich sein, oder?

Ich bin leider nen bisschen verzweifelt weil ich die DDC nicht zum laufen bekomme. Würde mich echt drüber freuen wenn einer von euch irgendetwas zum Thema weiß.

Danke

jumper3001


----------



## mariob (29 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
mit Selectron wirst Du heute wohl kaum noch jemanden finden. Wann haben die die Dinger aufgehört zu bauen - CAN klingt doch recht modern für diese Kisten?
Was meinst Du mit DDC, hast Du Handbücher für das Zeug?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## jumper3001 (30 Mai 2010)

Naja.. also laut Internetseite bauen die sowas noch.. www.selectron.ch

Die DDC ist eine dezentrale Knotenbaugruppe zur Erweiterung der CPU, da an die CPU nur 6 Erweiterungsbaugruppen angeschlossen werden können. 

Laut den Handbüchern Hardware und Software besteht die Möglichkeit eine CAN-Verbindung zwischen diesen beiden Bauteilen herstellen. Nur sind die Bücher die Selectron anbieten ziemlich "bescheiden". Deshalb komme ich nicht weiter in der Programmierung der CPU um die DDC anzusprechen.

Gruß
jumper3001


----------



## mariob (30 Mai 2010)

*Alzheimer.....*

Hallo,
dann habe ich da wohl was durcheinandergeschmissen. Trotzdem viel Glück, ich habe nämlich auch noch hier ein paar PMC 22 oder sowas stehen, da braucht man nichtmal Software. Eigentlich genial, die Dinger.
Nurmal so aus sportlichen Interesse:
Gibt es da nicht auch ein Softwarehandbuch für die DDC, also eine Beschreibung wie das Ansprechen auszusehen hat, die Kiste muß doch sicherlich irgendwie vorkonfiguriert werden? Denn bei CAN gibt es doch auch Adressen der Teilnehmer, sind die da fest voreingestellt?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## jumper3001 (31 Mai 2010)

Also für die DDC gibt es leider kein extra Handbuch. Nur die CPUs sind annähernd gut beschrieben. 

An den DDC kann man vorne am sogenannten DIP-Schalter 1 die Knotenadresse sowie die Geschwindigkeit einstellen, das wars. 
Dann gibt es noch eine kleine Erklärung, was sein kann, wenn die paar LEDs der DDC leuchten. Daher weiß ich, dass die CPU die DDC nicht anspricht. Wie man das Problem behebt steht allerdings nirgendwo. 

Vielen Dank für deine Antworten. 

Gruß

jumper3001


----------



## mariob (31 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
hast Du einen Can - PC Koppler, um Dich mal auf dem Bus herumzuhören? Die Ergebnisse sind manchmal sehr aufschlußreich, also man sieht zumindest die Pakete zum Ansprechen, Error Status usw..
Manchmal reden die Baugruppen auch aneinander vorbei.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Selectron (2 Januar 2013)

Hallo


jumper3001 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...



Das wird leider nicht funktionieren. Die CPU hat ein SeleCan Bus und das DDC ist ein OpenCan Bus Gerät.
Ich habe 3 DIOC711 Knotenbaugruppen die ich aus diesem Grund leider auch nicht verwenden kann.

Gruss Selectron


----------

